# RC Racing/practice? FLINT



## hyperrc (Dec 2, 2007)

We are wanting to see if there is any intrest in a track in flint near atherton and dort would be indoors and start out 1/18 scale or so and most likely be practice for now eventually racing if enuff intrest we were thinking 10.00 to practice all day? any input would be appreciated we would not interfear with local racing schedual at HTU


----------

